# Can I use the NCE Powercab to program the Digitrax SDH166D?



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

I bought the SDH166D to upgrade my Athearn DCC ready loco with 9 pin connector.

I also bought the NCE Power Cab to upgrade my layout to DCC.

I just need to change the SDH166D from it's default Steam sounds to Diesel sounds. 

I have no idea what I am doing, but I am good with reading directions. Don't have the power cab yet, so just want to know that I am buying compatible stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*NMRA DCC standardization.*

I would assume so.Due to the NMRA standardization of DCC. NCE started out making
decoder's for other manufacturers in the DCC field. I learn these facts from my exhaustive
research on the subject matter. There may also be some software to guide you through this process.I think it's called "decoder pro." Although, I do not understand why you would want to mess with the default settings?Does "S" stand for "sound" or steam? Does "D" stand for
"Digitrax" or Diesel? I'm not that familiar with DCC at this writing. I do know; however,It
requires further research and study on my part. Good luck with your decoder parameters 
and P/C software. Regard's,tr1


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You wouldn't be able to use your Powercab to change the sounds on a decoder. There's only so much a command station can do! I wouldn't think itis possible to change the sounds on a Digitrax decoder. You would have to reprogram the decoder with the diesel sounds you want. As far as I am aware Digitrax do not offer a kit to do this unlike QSI who do. This involves a PC interface and the nessecary software. They offer an option so that you can reprogram any sounds from their archive to their decoders.s


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Sorry, disregard my previous comment. Your decoder comes with both diesel and steam sound so you would be able to use your PowerCab to change it. Stupidly I didn't check on the decoder first. You might not be able to get a specific engine type sound. I have a Powercab and find it an excellent system, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Digitrax makes a PR3 PC interface to change the sound files on their decoders. I don't know how it might work with a NCE system but you can use it stand alone with a programming track. Digitrax also has many loco specific sound files you can use on their website. If you had purchased Digitrax system instead of NCE, it would allow your PC to program their line of products via JMRI including command stations, layout control cards, throttles, etc including firmware updates as well. Compatibility and capability is one of the main issues why I chose Digitrax over NCE. In many areas, things are brand specific and don't play well with other brands. NCE lacks some products for somethings whereas Digitrax has a more extensive line of products. Buy once, cry once.


----------



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks guys! WHEW there's a lot of info to learn for us newbies. 

So here's what I am fairly certain of:

I can use the NCE Power Cab to change settings, which is what I need to do. The decoder I bought has both Steam and Diesel sounds, but is defaulted to Steam. I need to change CV 60 to =1. 

I understand that I can't install new sounds without another device, and that's ok with me. The generic diesel sounds will be fine with me for my first loco. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

JerryH said:


> NCE lacks some products for somethings whereas Digitrax has a more extensive line of products. Buy once, cry once.


When you get the NCE I promise you won't be doing any crying, it will be able to do all you ask of it. To me the styling of the Digitrax looks so last century with those rather odd pegs. Quantity doesn't always equate to quality or usefulness!


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I will not even consider NCE until it can do transponding and is supported by TC automation software. The expansion cards lack the capability that Digitrax offers as well. It will not do all that I ask of it.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I suspect the OP doesn't know or care what transponding , TC automation software or automation cards are. He just wants to run trains, which NCE does perfectly.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Probably not. But you said NCE "it will be able to do all you ask of it" which is not correct. If it did, I would have went with NCE over Digitrax. Everything is a choice in what is most important to the individual. You make your choice and what is right for one is wrong for another. I don't believe NCE is the best for everyone and there easier systems to understand for the beginner besides Digitrax or NCE. NCE is certainly not the most advanced either. The OP was concerned with compatibility. Most newbies are concerned with what might be a limitation in an unknown future expansion as well and aren't always informed of details that might effect their first choice in systems.


----------



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

Nothing does everything. Some things may do more than others, but that doesn't make them better. A tool is only as good as it does for the job at hand. The NCE has more capability than I'll EVER use on my rinky-dink 4x8 layout and has the capacity to expand to my next, large layout. Also, after watching a bunch of videos on how to use these things, the NCE won out, hands down. The screen, the buttons... being able to walk around with it. It's better for me, not better.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Then you made the right choice for you. Old one eyed is always promoting NCE. He must have bought stock in them.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't think you're being fair with your assessment. We all made a decision on what to buy based on certain factors, and I'll guarantee you that almost everyone here would unhesitatingly recommend their system to others. Different systems do different things better than others, and they all have certain drawbacks.

Newcomers and potential buyers are not well served by the "my system is the best" attitude, because it's not. For a whole host of reasons, I would never ever consider buying a Digitrax system for myself, yet I have recommended that others consider them as an option.

So let's do everyone a favor -- honestly and frankly discuss the pros and cons of the various systems. If you don't own a given system, please refrain from relaying bias or hearsay. There are enough owners of all systems out there that if we all offer frank and honest opinions of only what we know, people will buy the system that works for them, rather than being swayed by someone else's confiirmation bias.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

I have the NCE and the same sound decoder you have. It is really simple th change the sound over to a steam loco sound. If you haven't already done it or need help let me know and I can help. The instructions come with the decoder and it it is very straight forward.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm still trying to determine what system to purchase. Regard's tr1:dunno:


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Sound effects are good too!*

I like the sound of a distant horn and the grumble and moan of the very distant train.The bell at crossings, the stationary clunkiddy clunk of a
a passing freight train while standing track side.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

I had my layout about half done when I realized that DCC wasn't too expensive and looked like a really good way to go. I read everything I could and then decided on the NCE for most of the reasons you have read also. I have been 100% happy with it and very glad I changed over.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

tr1 -- all the things you're listing are attributes of the decoder, not the DCC system.

Really, the only way to make a good decision is to decide what you want to be able to do with your system, check how easily each of the major manufacturers (and I'll include Bachmann and MRC in the list of systems to check) handle that feature (if they do), and if possible, try before you buy.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

tr1 said:


> I like the sound of a distant horn and the grumble and moan of the very distant train.


I'll bet JerryH has got that second one programmed into his decoder!!


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> When you get the NCE I promise you won't be doing any crying, it will be able to do all you ask of it. To me the styling of the Digitrax looks so last century with those rather odd pegs. Quantity doesn't always equate to quality or usefulness!


If styling is a concern, then I would think ZIMO would win hands down.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

ncrc5315 said:


> If styling is a concern, then I would think ZIMO would win hands down.


Maybe it does, in the style category. Style is certainly a concern, and, like Cycleops, the appearance of Digitrax is just one of the reasons I didn't buy one. But style is not the only concern. My MRC system does everything I need it to, and then lots, and I far prefer the styling and human interface factors to other systems.

Granted that as beginners gain experience, they may discover that they want features that seemed unimportant when they were just starting, but burdening them with more system than they need, or a system the they don't find appealing just because someone trumpets it as the best doesn't really help them.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

When I was looking for a system, ZIMO would have been my first choice, but the lack of a dealer, was a deal breaker. I then looked at the next two systems, and made a choice, I've been happy with my choice, but it is my choice, which may not work for someone else.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

ncrc5315 said:


> If styling is a concern, then I would think ZIMO would win hands down.


I take it you're talking about the new MX32 controller. Well, it certainly looks like something you might find on the star ship Enterprize but I wonder what it's like to use? The speed slider being on the the right hand side wouldn't be much use to someone who is left handed.

You don't say which one you went for in the end.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> I take it you're talking about the new MX32 controller. Well, it certainly looks like something you might find on the star ship Enterprize but I wonder what it's like to use? _I found it very easy to use, very light and comfortable, especially with the touch screen._The speed slider being on the the right hand side wouldn't be much use to someone who is left handed. _If you were left handed, and wanted this system, I doubt it would be a deal breaker._
> 
> You don't say which one you went for in the end. _That was kind of the point of my post, it doesn't really matter which one I bought, as I bought what worked for me, my choice, may or may not work for someone else. _


_

But since you asked, Digitrax._


----------

